# new gauges



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

i decided to put new gauges in my 98 nissan maxima and i moved my fuel gauge a little and now my fuel level is off. also my speedometer sticks between 40&60 mph is there a way to reset my gauges so there work properly again or am i just screwed any advise is better then none.. thanks


----------

